# Bill Elliott history....



## specialk (Jan 30, 2015)

never was a big fan(had to do with fords), but thought some here might like this write up from nascar.com.......





•There was rhyme - "Awesome Bill from Dawsonville." And there was reason - a premier series championship, enough wins to put him in the top 20 all time and the adulation of millions of fans. In a 37-year driving career, Bill Elliott's compiled a list of accolades that put him near the top of a number of NASCAR's all-time lists.

 His 44 wins rank 16th all time and his 55 poles rank eighth. But, of course, his most prestigious accomplishment came in 1988 when he won the NASCAR premier series championship with six wins, 15 top fives and 22 top 10s in 29 races. All that, combined with an affable demeanor, endeared him to fans.

 Fans adored him - and that adoration led to a record 16 Most Popular Driver Awards. Elliott returned that love with big stage success - and lots of it. He won the Daytona 500 twice and the Southern 500 at Darlington Raceway three times. And in 1985, he won both of those along with the Winston 500 at Talladega Superspeedway, earning him the "Winston Million" - a $1 million bonus for winning those three of four marquee events.


•Legend Of 'Awesome Bill' Started From Meager Beginnings - Elliott's NASCAR Hall of Fame Career a Story of Perseverance: When Bill Elliott climbed into his Ford on a late-winter afternoon in 1976, little did fans at North Carolina Motor Speedway know they were witnessing the birth of a NASCAR Hall of Fame career. 


The 20-year-old Elliott, whose car was fielded by his father George and crewed by brothers Ernie and Dan, didn't last long in his NASCAR premier series debut. Engine problems sidelined the Elliotts early for a finish of 33rd in the 36-car field. In fact, Elliott's first campaign of eight races - four for his father and four with Bill Champion, another independent owner-driver - produced six DNFs.

First impressions, however, can be deceiving. The Dawsonville, Ga. family may have lacked resources - as did many NASCAR premier series hopefuls during the economically depressed 1970s. What wasn't in short supply was perseverance. The lanky, red-headed Elliott lasted long enough to catch the eye of Michigan industrialist Harry Melling, whose one-race sponsorship in 1981 dramatically changed NASCAR history.


Elliott, born Oct. 8, 1955, ultimately won 44 races, 16th among all premier series drivers, over a 37-season, 828-start career that ended in 2012. All but two victories came on tracks longer than a mile in length; 16 of them from a pole position start. Elliott's 55 career poles rank eighth all time. Proclaimed "Awesome Bill from Dawsonville" by fans and media, Elliott and his #9 Ford Thunderbird set speed records at Daytona International Speedway and Talladega Superspeedway. His 212.809 mph mark established at Talladega on April 30, 1987 before engine restrictor plates reduced horsepower, is unlikely to be matched.


Elliott was at his best on NASCAR's biggest stages winning the Daytona 500 twice and the Southern 500 at Darlington Raceway three times. In 1985 he completed an unprecedented sweep of Daytona, Darlington and the spring race at Talladega Superspeedway to capture the "Winston Million" - a $1 million bonus for winning those three of four marquee events. The driver's legion of fans voted Elliott NASCAR's Most Popular Driver an unprecedented 16 times.


While Elliott may have come from nothing in terms of economic support, his birthplace in Georgia's northern mountains provided something of a golden heritage. Stock car racing, rooted in the area's moonshine culture, ran deep and produced many of the sport's earliest stars. Some argue that the impromptu Sunday night events in a nearby river bottom, in which the liquor haulers wagered on whose cars were the fastest, represented the origins of modern stock car racing in the 1930s.


Four Dawsonville drivers - Gober Sosebee, Roy Hall, Lloyd Seay and Bernard Long - won races on Daytona's beach/road course from 1941-59. During the 1940s, 12 of 15 of those races were won either by drivers or owners hailing from the small community. NASCAR Hall of Fame nominee Raymond Parks, a Dawsonville native, owned the car in which Red Byron won the inaugural NASCAR premier series championship. Elliott became the fifth Daytona winner among the "Dawsonville Gang" when he won the 1985 Daytona 500.


So it was no surprise that the Elliott brothers were enamored of cars and racing. Bill would take apart and reassemble his father's race cars; his older brother Ernie owned a speed shop. "Actually I got my boys into racing because I wanted them to say away from the back roads," said George Elliott, whose Dahlonega Ford Sales dealership backed the family's racing effort. "If they were going to be driving fast, I wanted them to do it in the right place." George Elliott's support could take his son only so far. Enter Melling, who agreed to sponsor the Elliotts in the 1981 Daytona 500. His check was minimal - it barely covered the tire bill - but it opened a history-making relationship. "It was a heck of a deal for us because that was $500 more than we had," said Elliott, who responded by finishing sixth.


Melling's automotive products graced the panels of Elliott's Ford for 13 races in 1981. Melling purchased the team in 1982 and over a 10-year period watched Elliott win 34 races and the 1988 NASCAR premier series championship after a pair of second-place points finishes. Elliott won 11 times in 1985, a season that included his "Winston Million" triumph.


Elliott won at least once in 10 consecutive seasons beginning with his first victory in 1983 at the 2.66-mile Riverside (California) International Raceway. After departing Melling's team at the end of the 1991 season, Elliott produced six victories and his third runner-up championship finish for NASCAR Hall of Fame owner Junior Johnson. He joined Ray Evernham's new Dodge organization in 2001 and won four more times - the last at North Carolina Motor Speedway in 2003, a month after Elliott's 48h birthday.



Another chapter in Bill Elliott's legacy was written in 2014 when the champion's son, Chase, won the NASCAR XFINITY Series title at age 18.(NASCAR)(1-11-2015)


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2015)

Drivers starting like Bill Elliott are long gone. He is a driver that classic Nascar fans can get behind and it showed with all his Nascar most popular driver awards. Just think if Bill started out like his son and many others of today. They are in cars capable of winning races, or even the championship in their rookie season.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice read... never was a ford man but I did like Bill.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 31, 2015)

My favorite driver. Grew up in a ford family


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2015)

I did some concrete cutting at the Elliott's shop and air strip several years ago. He came down in an old Ford Torino and moved the track hoe out of the way. Then he came down to the hanger in a moped to meet some guys in suits. He had blue jeans and t shirt on. He boarded the plane with the men with another set of blue jeans and t shirt rolled up under his arm. Bill was the pilot.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 31, 2015)

Rooted for ole' Bill back in the day when NASCAR was fun to watch.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 31, 2015)

I grew up watching him and because of him watched racing for years.  Now, not so much.  He was definitely fun to watch back in the day


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2015)

I had the fortune to be a Talladega the year Elliot made up two laps under green, in one of the most dominating fashion, I have ever seen over there. I might be wrong, but I think that was the same day some fellow stole the pace car right before the race ,and led a pack of Ala troopers on a lap or two around the track. They did not treat that gentleman very good when they got him out of the pace car.


----------



## tcward (Feb 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had the fortune to be a Talladega the year Elliot made up two laps under green, in one of the most dominating fashion, I have ever seen over there. I might be wrong, but I think that was the same day some fellow stole the pace car right before the race ,and led a pack of Ala troopers on a lap or two around the track. They did not treat that gentleman very good when they got him out of the pace car.



I was there that day too Ky! Truly one of the most amazing feats in NASCAR to this day!


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had the fortune to be a Talladega the year Elliot made up two laps under green, in one of the most dominating fashion, I have ever seen over there. I might be wrong, but I think that was the same day some fellow stole the pace car right before the race ,and led a pack of Ala troopers on a lap or two around the track. They did not treat that gentleman very good when they got him out of the pace car.



I don't think Nascar was very happy about Bill and them stinking up the show. If I remember correctly some rule changes were in order. Show much for the hard work of the good ole boys. Silly Ford team, got to have GM to get the breaks.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> I don't think Nascar was very happy about Bill and them stinking up the show. If I remember correctly some rule changes were in order. Show much for the hard work of the good ole boys. Silly Ford team, got to have GM to get the breaks.



I think they told him not to bring that particular car back Rip.


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think they told him not to bring that particular car back Rip.



Looks like the rule changes came before that race.

http://georgiaracinghistory.com/2010/04/23/elliott-was-awesome-at-talladega-in-1985/


----------



## srb (Feb 1, 2015)

Good read right there/80 s gone by....


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

Good read. I never was an Elliott fan, still not. But I do respect him as a person and he was a good driver.

I always get tickled at how all the Ford guys just can't stand that GM puts out a better race car.  I bet ol Awesome Bill would have been just as successful driving chevys.

And to not like a driver today just because they don't have to work on their car every week and only have $35 for gas money is just plain dumb.  My kid don't have it as rough as I did, does that mean that he's a spoiled punk and that hw should never persue a desire to succeed in sports. 

My son like basketball, and he has a nice goal to practice on, wayyy nicer than the one I had and even better than my dads gaol, what does that mean for my son.  Will it make him any better if I cut the top out of a bushell basket and nailed to a telephone pole?  

All the "ol timers" gotta always complain about the new guys.  Hate to break it to ya'll but the young guns today are using what they have, it's not their fault. But to dislike em for that is well....just asinine.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Good read. I never was an Elliott fan, still not. But I do respect him as a person and he was a good driver.
> 
> I always get tickled at how all the Ford guys just can't stand that GM puts out a better race car.  I bet ol Awesome Bill would have been just as successful driving chevys.
> 
> ...



Obviously you didn't read as usual. Nascar made the rule changes for the chevys to compete. They slowed the Fords down because the Chevy's were so good?  

Football, baseball, golf, basketball...in all these sports you still have to be THE BEST to make it in the pro's. Nascar you do not. Nascar has some of the best drivers in the world, they also have some that do not belong on the track. They are there because of their last name or because they can attract a sponsor. Chase Elliott has definitely benefited from his dad, but has the talent to be on the main stage. 

I still enjoy watching it. But like most sports fans, I turn it back to football in September.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2015)

EMU should have had to live through as many rule changes as a Mopar man did. In the early 2000's NASCAR made them go to a complete engine re-design in mid year.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> All the "ol timers" gotta always complain about the new guys.  Hate to break it to ya'll but the young guns today are using what they have, it's not their fault. But to dislike em for that is well....just asinine.



Thats all this place is for the most part.  Bunch of whining complainers


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> Chase Elliott has definitely benefited from his dad, but has the talent to be on the main stage.
> 
> .



I like Chase and hope the best for him.  Only because he drives a bowtie for Hendrick though.  Lets wait and see how he runs in Cup with the big dogs before we get too carried away 

One of the guys you are slamming "because his last name" was a two time Busch champion and won a pile of races.  Yeah he doesnt belong out there though   

Meanwhile, Jimmie Johnson, a 6 time Cup Champ, sucked in the minor league.

The truth is, even the worst of the back makers in Cup have forgot more how to drive a car than most here will ever know.   Im sure their bank accounts are much fatter too.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Thats all this place is for the most part.  Bunch of whining complainers



So...what are you doing?


----------



## marknga (Feb 3, 2015)

Great read.
Was always a Bill Elliot fan.
Always will be.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I like Chase and hope the best for him.  Only because he drives a bowtie for Hendrick though.  Lets wait and see how he runs in Cup with the big dogs before we get too carried away
> 
> One of the guys you are slamming "because his last name" was a two time Busch champion and won a pile of races.  Yeah he doesnt belong out there though
> 
> ...





I guess you are talking about Earnhardt Jr. I'm not. How about his brother. He got a ride cause he had a nice mustache like Dale Sr. How about the Wallace brothers or Rusty's son? 

Obviously you are having a hard time understanding. The Matthew's family has a great tradition in football. Do you think the Packer's will try out Clay's son (if he has one) if he is 5'8 150lbs just cause his dad was good or he asked them to?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2015)

Rip you know that complaining about the current sad shape of NASCAR and it's box cutter cars, and it's stupid rules, and it's pretty boy stars, and it's complete sell out to the Corporate world, and the world's dumbest way of selecting a champion, is totally uncalled for.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Rip you know that complaining about the current sad shape of NASCAR and it's box cutter cars, and it's stupid rules, and it's pretty boy stars, and it's complete sell out to the Corporate world, and the world's dumbest way of selecting a champion, is totally uncalled for.



...and you can't carry on a conversation without whining.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 3, 2015)

Great driver until he met the grim reaper after that nasty wreck.
He should have retired on the spot. Never could push the limits after that.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok so Chase elliotts last name has no bearing on whether he gets a ride or not?   Maybe you rippy can't understand your own posts.  Earnhardt Sr earned his ride, Gordon earned his, dale jr got his because of who he is, same with kyle Petty.  

And even my favorite driver Harvick earned his rid.  who was his daddy, do you know> Did you also know that Harvick can actually build an engine from the ground up and has done it before, and even helps with the cars, he also has a degree as an architect.  So according to you, he has earned it and hasn't had it handed to him like Chase, but because Bill was your hero you will pretend in your own little world that somehow, Chase Elliott is the exception and has earned it.  And you probably think he even pays for his own gas, and his rich daddy has never in any way contributed to his racing career.   Man you're a trip.  if it's your guy then "o they earned it" but if its not or if it's a chevy guy then it was handed to em.  Talk about can't read.  dang.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> How about his brother.



Ok, you got me there


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> Obviously you didn't read as usual. Nascar made the rule changes for the chevys to compete. They slowed the Fords down because the Chevy's were so good?
> 
> Football, baseball, golf, basketball...in all these sports you still have to be THE BEST to make it in the pro's. Nascar you do not. Nascar has some of the best drivers in the world, they also have some that do not belong on the track. They are there because of their last name or because they can attract a sponsor. Chase Elliott has definitely benefited from his dad, but has the talent to be on the main stage.
> 
> I still enjoy watching it. But like most sports fans, I turn it back to football in September.





emusmacker said:


> Ok so Chase elliotts last name has no bearing on whether he gets a ride or not?   Maybe you rippy can't understand your own posts.  Earnhardt Sr earned his ride, Gordon earned his, dale jr got his because of who he is, same with kyle Petty.
> 
> And even my favorite driver Harvick earned his rid.  who was his daddy, do you know> Did you also know that Harvick can actually build an engine from the ground up and has done it before, and even helps with the cars, he also has a degree as an architect.  So according to you, he has earned it and hasn't had it handed to him like Chase, but because Bill was your hero you will pretend in your own little world that somehow, Chase Elliott is the exception and has earned it.  And you probably think he even pays for his own gas, and his rich daddy has never in any way contributed to his racing career.   Man you're a trip.  if it's your guy then "o they earned it" but if its not or if it's a chevy guy then it was handed to em.  Talk about can't read.  dang.



You read well.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

O I can read just fine.  You said that some get to be in NASCAR because of their names and some don't belong.  then you turn right around and say that Chase has benefitted from his dad BUT he has the talent to race in the big leagues.


Hmmmmm, the same was said about Ty and Austin Dillon.  They were gonna tear up the tracks and be the next best thing.  But since you are soooo great at knowing who will and won't be successful I guess Elliott gets a free pass from being one of the "young snot nose punks that has had every thing handed to him".  Rip, your homerism is shining thru.  You criticize all the other "young punks that never worked for what they got"  yet claim that because Chase has won a few 'popcorn" races that he is ready to become a champ.  Ok you win ol mighty racing talent spotting guru.  But to be fair, if he don't get in the shop and work himself and be hands on and even help pay for somethings, then he has to lumped into the same category as the other young punks that has had everything handed to em.


----------



## riprap (Feb 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> O I can read just fine.  You said that some get to be in NASCAR because of their names and some don't belong.  then you turn right around and say that Chase has benefitted from his dad BUT he has the talent to race in the big league.



And I stand behind that.

 If you can stomach your own posts, you can see where you said I didn't say that. In fact you change your mind or make something up about what somebody said in every post you make in every thread you post in. Just slow down and put your thoughts together before you post. You can do it.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 4, 2015)

So please tell me why Chase Elliott is different than the other young punks that you have said has had everything handed to them.  You can't answer a simple question, you always try to spin it in a different direction.  just like the comment about my cousin and go carts.  you put him in the same category as the "young guys today that have had everything handed to them'. yet somehow, Chase is different.  Why because he's your favorite drivers kid?  Please think before you answer.  

To you every other young driver is just a punk, but Chase is soooo much different, yet he hasn't even raced in a nationwide or cup race and you are acting like he's the next big thing.  does the name Trevor Bane ring a bell?  Remember he's the Daytona 500 winner that has faded into oblivion.  But oh my goodness, when he won that race, it Katy bar the door, here comes Trevor.  

So why don't you think before you post, just because you were there when Fireball Roberts started racing go carts don't make you the NASCAR expert.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 4, 2015)

So one more time Rip, what sets Chase Elliott apart from the other "snot nose young punks that has had everything handed to them"?


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 5, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> yet he hasn't even raced in a nationwide or cup race and you are acting like he's the next big thing.



Ummm, he is 2014 Nationwide Champion.  Seriously man. Rip is right.  Think before you post.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 5, 2015)

LOL, uh duh.  

I hope the boy does good, but as of right now, he is still just a young punk that has had everything handed to him.


----------



## riprap (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## leftystar (Nov 8, 2015)

They don't call him" awesome bill from dawsonville" just cause it rhymes.


----------



## leftystar (Nov 9, 2015)

If Bill Elliott drove a Chevy you would never heard of Dale Earnhardt.


----------



## riprap (Nov 9, 2015)

The days of an Elliott family story are long gone in Nascar never to return.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 9, 2015)

leftystar said:


> If Bill Elliott drove a Chevy you would never heard of Dale Earnhardt.


----------

